# AMD HD 5800 Series Leak Collection



## btarunr (Sep 16, 2009)

A compilation of all plausible information about the Radeon HD 5000 series graphics processors found on the web, stitched into a collage.

*Show full review*


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2009)

large card is large 

twice the length of a PCI-E slot >.<


----------



## SneakySnake (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks like this will finally be the generation to topple Crysis


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 16, 2009)

Still with teh crysis picard.jpg 

THe 27 watt is on the 58XX boards?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 16, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> THe 27 watt is on the 58XX boards?



that's what http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_5000_Leaks/images/5870_1.jpg says


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2009)

which is great news really, if you have Vsync on for an FPS cap, the cards wouldnt ramp up unless needed, making them more power efficient.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 16, 2009)

dugg btw


----------



## btarunr (Sep 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> large card is large
> 
> twice the length of a PCI-E slot >.<



As big as a GTX 260.


----------



## ShogoXT (Sep 16, 2009)

Awesome, now I can read this at work and not have to do... ummm... work.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2009)

btarunr said:


> As big as a GTX 260.



which also doesnt fit in my case


----------



## Easo (Sep 16, 2009)

Sooo damn nice!


----------



## Agility (Sep 16, 2009)

This stop trolls and random (OUT OF POINTS) speculations. Sweet job.


----------



## codyjansen (Sep 16, 2009)

i can fit a diamond hd 3870 1gb oc edition in my case. will the 5000 series fit?


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 16, 2009)

> Since the power specifications of HD 5870 shows reasons to be optimistic, Hemlock is all the more possible, while not really ending up as a power-guzzling card.



My foot. It will suck the juice, I bet.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 16, 2009)

Agility said:


> This stop trolls and random (OUT OF POINTS) speculations. Sweet job.



noone is saying all info in the article is correct, its simply a collection of leaks that we found online and that looks more or less plausible. the really wild guesses or bad fakes arent included


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 16, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> My foot. It will suck the juice, I bet.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUzDcxDQTyI It will sip it


----------



## ShogoXT (Sep 16, 2009)

Yea my Lian-Li case is nice, but any further and it hits the HDD cages.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 16, 2009)

This is pretty amazing.  It beats out 2x4890s, GTX295, all without breaking a sweat.  Not to mention Crysis, a Nvidia heavy game.


----------



## fellix_bg (Sep 16, 2009)

*Click* -- this is an output sample using AF test program taken from 5870, displaying 16xAF pattern. It would be a nice addition to the rumor mill, if you consider worthy.


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 16, 2009)

Reminds me of the 8800GTX for some reason -- I think it's the size...


----------



## KainXS (Sep 16, 2009)

nvidia is now saying that the GT300 is gonna outperform it, and I think it will

http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/15535/34/


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 16, 2009)

I am getting this...i just have to


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 16, 2009)

KainXS said:


> nvidia is now saying that the GT300 is gonna outperform it, and I think it will
> 
> http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/15535/34/


It better do so, or nVidia s bound to eat shit for this generation. 

We will see how either of these cards will perform, at lease we know that the 5870 based on the 4870 works.
Who knows what happens when nVidia designs its GPU from the ground up, may be its nVs turn for a R600


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 16, 2009)

I really cannot believe that there is a 260% improvement over the Nvidia.  That IS impressive, and that to me means it is probably untrue.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 16, 2009)

added temperatures and AF quality


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 16, 2009)

"A few people who saw just leaked performance data on ATI's soon to launch Radeon HD 5870 have told Fudzilla that they are absolutely confident that GT300 will win over Radeon HD 5870.
"

It says nothing about nvidia saying so, just says people.


----------



## Corrosion (Sep 16, 2009)

I think i would stick with one monitor the lines in between would annoy me


----------



## Andy77 (Sep 16, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> "A few people who saw just leaked performance data on ATI's soon to launch Radeon HD 5870 have told Fudzilla that they are absolutely confident that GT300 will win over Radeon HD 5870."
> 
> It says nothing about nvidia saying so, just says people.




At what price point?

From what Charlie Demerjian is reporting, it looks like GT300 will be in stores as plentiful if not less than the GTX295 and it will also be late... a lot late... not much point in having the fastest card around when we can only afford 200's.

Just saying knowing that as much as he hates nvidia's GUT, from what he reported about Evergreen he was right and maybe his sources aren't wrong about nvidia either!

http://www.semiaccurate.com/2009/09/15/nvidia-gt300-yeilds-under-2/


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 16, 2009)

Andy77 said:


> At what price point?
> 
> From what Charlie Demerjian is reporting, it looks like GT300 will be in stores as plentiful if not less than the GTX295 and it will also be late... a lot late... not much point in having the fastest card around when we can only afford 200's.
> 
> ...



Or maybe, considering all the AMD advertising on that web, he does have some hand with AMD and thus has info about AMD, but not necessarily about Nvidia? 

More so, now that we are talking about unreliable sources and wide open liars, may I become one for a moment and say that my sources tell me that the reason that Demerjian left the INQ and made his own site, was to be able to more openly bash Nvidia at pleasure while at the same time broadly getting money from AMD in advertising form?

Source.

Read paragraph 2 on the link to understand the link.

Source.


----------



## niko084 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hm... Looking pretty grim on my side of it... I'm still holding out though, maybe they can cleanup the size and power consumption, maybe a lower end card in the same series.


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 16, 2009)

On topic. I don't quite understand the purpose of this Leak Collection. I find it mostly sadistic TBH. Informative and helpful for the lazy readers, but sadistic for most of us, enthusiasts.

We know that Wizzard has the card and is under NDA, and some posts by btarunr suggests he got some info from him too. So I find very sadistic to mantain and promote the uncertainty in this way. Very, very sadistic. You suckers.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 16, 2009)

We're giving you a "beta". Works, but doesn't come with warranties.


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 16, 2009)

KainXS said:


> nvidia is now saying that the GT300 is gonna outperform it, and I think it will
> 
> http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/15535/34/



Regardless of any fake releases or anything about the G300, I don't think anyone is really doubting this, anyway.

The problem is the G300 is quite a bit away from release.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 16, 2009)

Benetanegia said:


> On topic. I don't quite understand the purpose of this Leak Collection. I find it mostly sadistic TBH. Informative and helpful for the lazy readers, but sadistic for most of us, enthusiasts.
> 
> We know that Wizzard has the card and is under NDA, and some posts by btarunr suggests he got some info from him too. So I find very sadistic to mantain and promote the uncertainty in this way. Very, very sadistic. You suckers.



because if i sign an nda i'll respect it. i thought you'd appreciate the time we spent putting this together so it's easier for people to find some info, instead of going through thousands of posts.


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 16, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> because if i sign an nda i'll respect it. i thought you'd appreciate the time we spent putting this together so it's easier for people to find some info, instead of going through thousands of posts.



I do, I do. But it hurts. Look at this from our POV. You know what is true and what is not. We don't, it's a long time left until the 23rd. 

BTW you got the card very early this time isn't it? Not the usual behavior from any of them, right?


----------



## skylamer (Sep 16, 2009)

w1zzard, bad link here -> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_5000_Leaks/3.html

the latest image should be .jpg, not .pg


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 16, 2009)

fixed


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 16, 2009)

Benetanegia said:


> I do, I do. But it hurts. Look at this from our POV. You know what is true and what is not. We don't, it's a long time left until the 23rd.
> 
> BTW you got the card very early this time isn't it? Not the usual behavior from any of them, right?



i got the card at the press event, like a lot of other journalists, due to the samples rotation some people didnt get a card, but will get one in the next days. it is quite early before nda date, gives me much time to do testing


----------



## kylzer (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn HD5850 i wonder if there will be any reviews of this card soon


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 16, 2009)

skylamer said:


> w1zzard, bad link here -> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_5000_Leaks/3.html
> 
> the latest image should be .jpg, not .pg



About that page (which is fixed already?). I don't know if I'm looking too much into the architecture schematics, but all of them seem to represent that the ROPs are not directly tied to the L2 cache? I suppose that this representation was made to make it clear that both:

a. the chip can now output to main memory (vram) without the need to go through thr render outputs (ROPs).

b. that the render outputs now can fetch data (back and forth) directly from the crossbar, without the need to go through the L2, which would be a slower process.

But I supose that those squematics don't specifically mean that the ROPs can't comunicate with L2 except through Vram or Crossbar, right?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 16, 2009)

i'm not sure if those diagrams accurately represent what you are asking

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_5000_Leaks/images/arch7.jpg
would suggest that l2 doesnt sit between mc and memory

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_5000_Leaks/images/arch4.jpg
is the L shaped purple stuff cache too? so that would imply there is some sort of cache between mc and memory ?

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_5000_Leaks/images/arch6.jpg
here it says that there is l2 cache between mc and xbar

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_5000_Leaks/images/arch8.jpg
export buffer here = good, but the fetch unit has to go through l2 apparently ?


----------



## niko084 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks to W1zzard for respecting the NDA, if more people broke they would remove it.

I think getting some upfront information that can be released is great, as you saw in my previous post, it doesn't look like something I am interested in any longer unless they do some fairly dramatic changes to it by the point of it's release, I would not have known this before this was up.

Yes it's a tease to some, but we all live with it, I honestly doubt it's easy for W1zzard to hold back all the details on how it actually performs to say ya guys this is crazy, or no guys as usual what you have found is a bunch of nonsense.


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 16, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> i'm not sure if those diagrams accurately represent what you are asking
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_5000_Leaks/images/arch7.jpg
> would suggest that l2 doesnt sit between mc and memory
> ...



Nah. It seems the architecture didn't change from RV770, and it seems that I never paid too much attention to RV770 architecture in that part.

The L shaped things are the Z/stencil and color caches that you can see here: http://www.madboxpc.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/arch_rv770.jpg

L2 was apparently never meant as an interface cache between memory, ROPs, and SIMD units, apparently it just feeds the SIMD units, so that leaves me with the question about if RV870 is able to do the a. and b. supositions that I made above.

Edited from here: And about my coment about the sadism of this article, I was just trying to make a sarcastic joke. (I'm bad at it I know) I never expected nor I was asking Wiz to break the NDA. After Bta's first response I would have posted something like "Ouch yeah, come on hit me baby, you know that I like it. Auu! Yeah, right there. Aa!! Ah! AAAAAAAAAHHhahHAHH!" if that couldn't be taken as spam.


----------



## Duncan1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Great idea, excellent article...Respect.

Can't wait for the full review


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 16, 2009)

Andy77 said:


> At what price point?
> 
> From what Charlie Demerjian is reporting, it looks like GT300 will be in stores as plentiful if not less than the GTX295 and it will also be late... a lot late... not much point in having the fastest card around when we can only afford 200's.
> 
> ...




I've no idea I was quoting a webpage someone linked to on the previous page, it was aimed at them.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 16, 2009)

I have 2x256 Corsair XMS BH-5...


----------



## btarunr (Sep 16, 2009)

Benetanegia said:


> And about my coment about the sadism of this article, I was just trying to make a sarcastic joke. (I'm bad at it I know) I never expected nor I was asking Wiz to break the NDA. After Bta's first response I would have posted something like "Ouch yeah, come on hit me baby, you know that I like it. Auu! Yeah, right there. Aa!! Ah! AAAAAAAAAHHhahHAHH!" if that couldn't be taken as spam.



lol that's so something a(nother) Spanish/Basque guy who used to post here would say. He was an interesting fellow.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 16, 2009)

I wish I had the balls to ask my wife if I can buy 24 30" monitors and 4 5870's!!!  

sounds like it is going to be a pretty decent card.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Sep 16, 2009)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_5000_Leaks/images/card11.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_5000_Leaks/images/card15.jpg

Jesus Christ.... they should've just keep the old shroud design.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 16, 2009)

VERY nice info btarunr! Thanks for compiling all this for us!



Mussels said:


> which also doesnt fit in my case



You need a homemade tech station mussels! (see my rig in sig)


----------



## HalfAHertz (Sep 16, 2009)

Great collection of facts/fiction! Thanks and keep them comming 
When does the NDA end exactly?


----------



## r9 (Sep 16, 2009)

2900XT was gamble with those short shaders. But from generation to generation it is paying off. As know from before NVIDIA are going to struggle to match this generation of GPUs. ATI are firs to DX9+ (xbox360 gpu) DX10.1 now DX11 first to 40nm. NVIDIA are going to have very hard time ahead of them. In last generation ATI had won price/performance but NV had the crown. With DX11 IMO ATI would have both.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 16, 2009)

HalfAHertz said:


> Great collection of facts/fiction! Thanks and keep them comming
> When does the NDA end exactly?



September 23, 06:01 CEST (Central European Summer Time). At 6:02 W1z will press the "post review" button and go back to bed.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'll have no access to the internet until the 28th D:

Damn NDA : [


----------



## SteelSix (Sep 17, 2009)

btarunr said:


> September 23, 06:01 CEST (Central European Summer Time). At 6:02 W1z will press the "post review" button and go back to bed.



You guys rock by the way. I've spent years on other forums, so very glad to have found TPU...


----------



## zaqwsx (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow cant wait to see the review. When I was at quakecon they had the 5800series running in 2 pc's but they shaded the sides out. It was sweet is all i can say they also gave out tshirts that said I SAW THE FUTURE it was sweet.


----------



## Imsochobo (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice collection.

people can speculate on how fast a GT300 can be, but at the moment, there is no such card.

No pictures, no benchmarks, no specs, no pricepoint.
Just a damn name for the time being, i expect around november that we might see the first leak from it and by january we might see the launch.

In the months between they will probaly release alot of tempetations, such as figures, images to hold our money away from ati.
My guess


----------



## kn00tcn (Sep 17, 2009)

page11 should say catalyst 9.10, not 10.0 (it's not fully incremental, it's yearly.incremental month)


----------



## leventp (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I did not find this "leak collection" article match of the professionalism and quality I have adhered to TPU so far. The NDA ends Sept. 23, and Wizz has a card. So, why trying to gather some quick traffic by collecting low quality shots and second-hand info in an article?

Just my two cents...


----------



## btarunr (Sep 17, 2009)

leventp said:


> I'm sorry, but I did not find this "leak collection" article match of the professionalism and quality I have adhered to TPU so far. The NDA ends Sept. 23, and Wizz has a card. So, why trying to gather some quick traffic by collecting low quality shots and second-hand info in an article?
> 
> Just my two cents...



So you don't have to look at a 100 other places for "low quality shots and second-hand info", from other people looking to "gather some quick traffic". Simple.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2009)

leventp said:


> I'm sorry, but I did not find this "leak collection" article match of the professionalism and quality I have adhered to TPU so far. The NDA ends Sept. 23, and Wizz has a card. So, why trying to gather some quick traffic by collecting low quality shots and second-hand info in an article?
> 
> Just my two cents...



so what would you change ? all the available info is in the article, i can't break my nda and start adding information to it at will.

as bta said, it saves you a lot of time going through thousands of forum posts which takes ages (we know what we're talking about because we did it for this article).

ultimately you are free to look at it or not, best is of course to wait for our launch article on the 23rd


----------



## wiak (Sep 17, 2009)

here is some videos of eyefinity
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzyLBttEBt0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6Vf8R_gOec (24 display Eyefinity running from 4x Radeon HD DX11 cards on Linux running X-Planes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7mqIb2iVGE

http://video.google.com/videosearch?&q=amd eyefinity


----------



## wiak (Sep 17, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> so what would you change ? all the available info is in the article, i can't break my nda and start adding information to it at will.
> 
> as bta said, it saves you a lot of time going through thousands of forum posts which takes ages (we know what we're talking about because we did it for this article).
> 
> ultimately you are free to look at it or not, best is of course to wait for our launch article on the 23rd


reading launch article and worshipping w1zzard is my tradition everytime


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 17, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> as bta said, it saves you a lot of time going through thousands of forum posts which takes ages (we know what we're talking about because we did it for this article).



it did save me a lot of time and trust me time is something I don't have the luxury of wasting.... so to me this "leak collection" article was the ONE stop for 5xxx info!



W1zzard said:


> ultimately you are free to look at it or not, best is of course to wait for our launch article on the 23rd



looking forward to it!

@btarunr, keep up the great work!


----------



## wiak (Sep 17, 2009)

here is another video that realy shows how it is
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Qf8vHr9e4k&NR=1


----------



## jaredpace (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice article btarunr & w1zzard!  Next two weeks should be very exciting, good job getting the ball rolling!!!


----------



## ForeignLander (Sep 17, 2009)

So Wizzard, are you implying that these are the data/news that are correct about the 5800 series w/o actually saying that they are thus circumventing the NDA? ^_^

Can't wait for your article on the 23rd.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2009)

as i mentioned before, we posted everything that has some plausibility, we do not confirm or deny anything


----------



## Imsochobo (Sep 17, 2009)

Do you remove links that is way out of reach of what you experience with the card ?.

Well, is the noise around the 4870 levels ? exceeding by far?  is it 4890 levels?
Hope you are allowed to answer this.

Really the only question i have, and to read what reviewers think about it  guess ill wait for that hehe.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm still Unconvinced...  but all this news DOES seem to suggest that here comes a new challenger...

End of the day I want the best card for the best price, no matter who makes it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 17, 2009)

Quick comic I made, off to class!


----------



## LaidLawJones (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey W1zzard,

I hope that I am lucky enough that you read this post. You said something about having the card for a lengthy test period. 

Could you please, or will you be testing using all variables? This will kill all criticism. No one being able to say anything about physix on off etc.

I am an ATI fan and would love to see this card romp all over no matter what setting or DX v is used.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 18, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090917/Capture008517.jpg
> 
> Quick comic I made, off to class!



5870 fires NDA!

*miss*

w1zzard fires plausible deniability!

*hits for critical damage!*


----------



## Bo_Fox (Sep 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> 5870 fires NDA!
> 
> *miss*
> 
> ...



LOL..   it's "manly" of W1z and btarunr to compile such an article of leaks/rumors that are already scattered all across the internet.  At least they're not being derps like some other sites, thinking that getting anywhere close to crossing the line of NDA is actually breaking it (just like driving 35mph in a 45 mph zone when 44mph is the way to go  ).


----------



## Bo_Fox (Sep 19, 2009)

The centrifugal fan does seem a bit small this time.  It seems to be 70mm in circumference, if I am correct?  

The fans used in reference G80 and GT200 cards appear to be around 80mm or so, which obviously mean quieter creation of the same amount of airflow.  It must be another indicator that this 5870 chip would be running rather cool at a rather low voltage...


----------



## cbupdd (Sep 20, 2009)

xfx cards: 







http://www.xfxforce.com/en-us/Features/RadeonHD5870.aspx#3


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 20, 2009)

that looks awesome!! it sucks the cool designs are always facing down


----------



## btarunr (Sep 20, 2009)

Added HD 5870 3DMark Vantage score.


----------



## fellix_bg (Sep 20, 2009)

*Click* -- screenshots from an HD5800 tessellation tech-demo.


----------



## Imsochobo (Sep 20, 2009)

two xfx 5870 2gb for me tnx


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 20, 2009)

Amazing temperatures 

Still a bit reserved over buying in to such performance increases over the 295. Might be eating my words very soon.


----------

